# Toledo, OH - "Sarge" Shot 6 Times in Cage



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*This story was on the news and in the paper today - these scumbags, along with the scumbag girlfriend, that did this to Sarge should be hung out to dry. Instead, because OH has some of the weakest animal-abuse laws out there, they'll probably get a slap on the hand and not much else.*

toledoblade.com -- The Blade ~ Toledo Ohio


Article published July 13, 2010
Men charged in shooting of caged dog; 'Sarge' survives with 6 bullets


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I really want to hurt someone after reading that. These dumb _folks_ only live 3 hours from me.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Very sad... If you are going to dispatch your own dog for whatever reason, do it humanely. I hope Sarge still has a good disposition when he's fully recovered, so he can find a home that will love him...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I can say with out a doubt in my mind that would NOT happen if they were my neighbors. After the first shot, things would have ended a lot differently, indeed.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Heck yeah, if I saw that or heard the dog I would have been over there with little thought of the fact they were nuts and had guns... I've gone into a group of young men in this disgusting neighborhood before and snatched a puppy they were kicking around and gave them a piece of my mind... Don't you hurt an animal in front of me...


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

who could ever lack that much heart??? They should be put in a cage and shot six times...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

These people need to be put in a cage and shot repeatedly in the head. 

I feel so sorry for that dog. I want to run and get him. I can't but I want to. 

What a couple of heroes! They can shoot a dog in a cage. What a rush, how fun is that???


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Sick. Pathetic.


----------



## rbirrd_97 (Jun 20, 2010)

here is a video that was on our news


Dog Shot 6 Times, Lives To Bark About It - Family News Story - WDIV Detroit


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What a bunch of sick cowards these two "men" are ... sure hope Ohio authorities prosecutes them to the full extent of the law. People like this are dangerous, if they do this to an innocennt dog trapped in a cage, there's a good chance the bloody sickos could also do it to a person.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I sent an email to Lucas County Animal Warden this morning offering to adopt Sarge. The *&%!! owner and his pal who did this are safer behind bars than out where the canine loving community can get to them. 
I'll keep you updated if they let me see/adopt Sarge.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

EchoGSD said:


> I sent an email to Lucas County Animal Warden this morning offering to adopt Sarge. The *&%!! owner and his pal who did this are safer behind bars than out where the canine loving community can get to them.
> I'll keep you updated if they let me see/adopt Sarge.


Oh WOW. Good Luck. I hope you get him. That would just be amazing!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

EchoGSD said:


> I sent an email to Lucas County Animal Warden this morning offering to adopt Sarge. The *&%!! owner and his pal who did this are safer behind bars than out where the canine loving community can get to them.
> I'll keep you updated if they let me see/adopt Sarge.


How wonderful of you! I hope you get him!


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

EchoGSD said:


> I sent an email to Lucas County Animal Warden this morning offering to adopt Sarge. The *&%!! owner and his pal who did this are safer behind bars than out where the canine loving community can get to them.
> I'll keep you updated if they let me see/adopt Sarge.


:toasting:


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish someone would kill them.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Just goes to prove even home owners / renters can be trailer trash.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

These people look like the definition of trash, man what I would give to be able to lock them in a cage and shoot them each 6 times, lets see how tough they really are. I hope they have slippery palms in the can, would be oh so fitting.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

EchoGSD said:


> I sent an email to Lucas County Animal Warden this morning offering to adopt Sarge. The *&%!! owner and his pal who did this are safer behind bars than out where the canine loving community can get to them.
> I'll keep you updated if they let me see/adopt Sarge.


That's great! I hope you get to adopt him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hey, leave trailer trash out of it!!!

They do look like white trash though. 

I was thinking that bringing back stoning for these guys would be appropriate. And I mean stoning them until they are dead. Lethal injection is too good for these. Unfortunately, even if they go with the maximum, animal cruelty, and not pea bargain it down to some whimpy misdemeaner, they will not get much. Maybe a couple of years and an injuction to not own pets again.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*A petition has been set up on the Petition Site called "Justice for Sarge" -*

*If anyone is interested in signing, here is the link - there are over 850 signatures so far!*

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/230/justice-for-sargecaged-and-shot-6-times


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Signed!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*According to the Toledo Blade newspaper today, Sarge will not be adopted out directly from the shelter even if he passes his temperament test. They will not directly adopt out a dog with a bite history - no matter what the circumstances. Sarge's previous owners say that he never showed any aggressive tendencies. The poor guy was probably just defending himself against who knows what.*

*The dog warden did say that if he passes his temperament test, he can probably be released to a rescue group. I would think a dedicated GSD rescue would be best - hopefully there is a rescue out there who can help Sarge - this poor guy needs a break. *

toledoblade.com -- The Blade ~ Toledo Ohio


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So the dog has bitten this woman, several times? 

My heart so goes out to him. He was put with uncaring monsters, probably encouraged/forced to be vicious and then shot a bunch of times.

In moments like these we embrace the idea of a fiery eternal pit.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

people got Sarge, trained him to attack on command (but never used it). Then found out people were expecting babies and "didn't want to risk it" so returned him to the breeder. Though they say that he was always friendly.

Then Sarge is rehomed with (judging by the photos and actions) some very low-life scum. He bites the woman "unprovoked" and then 8 days later is locked in a cage and then shot 6 times. Did they know that Sarge was taught to attack on command? 

Poor Sarge. His first owner dumped him. His second owners tortured him. Now he will probably lose his life because all his owners have failed him.

I generally don't buy the "unprovoked biter" stories. Sometimes it's warning signs that the owner didn't understand or ignored. Other times it's an outright lie. In this case, I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't a result of being abused or the owner thinking it would be fun to use the attack word.


----------



## erinboyd (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, so many more details here then what I've been able to gather on this story! The fact that he has been trained leads me to believe there is absolutely no reason to think he couldn't be reabilitated. A rescue that is very dear to my heart has stepped up and offered to take him, they have a dog behaviorist who's willing to work with Sarge as well. 

I sure hope this poor guy gets through this.


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm sick to my stomach.


----------



## rbirrd_97 (Jun 20, 2010)

signed


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

If they felt he was so dangerous than they should have turned him over to AC to at least be put down humanely, not like this. Poor thing. There are so many ways they could have dealt with this w/out shooting him in an crate.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Dainerra said:


> people got Sarge, trained him to attack on command (but never used it). Then found out people were expecting babies and "didn't want to risk it" so returned him to the breeder. Though they say that he was always friendly.
> 
> Then Sarge is rehomed with (judging by the photos and actions) some very low-life scum. He bites the woman "unprovoked" and then 8 days later is locked in a cage and then shot 6 times. Did they know that Sarge was taught to attack on command?
> 
> ...


 

Yes, so in my opinion, his first owners are the ones who failed Sarge, they let him end up in this trailer trash's house, I HATE people who just get rid of their dog simply because they're having kids, BFD!!!! God I so hate people sometimes!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LARHAGE, I really take offense at the use of trailer trash. These people do not even have a trailer. No need to offend people who have trailers. Call them white trash if you must but leave the trailer out of it.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm wondering how Sarge is doing and his outlook...


----------



## cpatrzyk (Sep 21, 2008)

Single digit IQ's if I've ever seen one. 
They'd be dead if they were my neighbors. 
**** isn't hot enough for cretins who deliberately torture a defensless CAGED animal.

that ugly woman (?) is probably pissed the dog nearly ruined her tattoos.

Sarge; God bless you and speed your recovery,
you will be avenged.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I just came across this..it angers me to no end,and saddens me so much. I am in Ohio,and the laws are not strict enough on animal abuse,the older man is already out from what the paper said. Did they remove the 2 dogs he mentioned owning in the newspaper ?? I asume Sarge was one of them ,maybe.... Did you see how small the cage was that they kept him in .... I would be pissy too. They prob never treated him right and now he will pay because of STUPID people who should never have had animals.I dont know exactly how all this works,but is there any chance of finding the breeder ??? Maybe they could take him,if a rescue cant.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

There was a special court hearing today regarding Sarge, and he has been released to the Toledo Area Humane Society where he will undergo further treatment for his gun shot injuries and will be behavioral tested to see if he is eligible for adoption or release to rescue! If he fails the testing there is a chance he could still be euthanized, but this is a huge break for Sarge and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he passes his evaluations with flying colors!!

Humane Society gives Sarge, dog shot six times, second chance - WTOL.com - Toledo's News Leader |


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Here is an update on Sarge from the Toledo Area Humane Society's website's homepage, which includes an updated photo of Sarge - he looks great!! Sounds like they're going to give him time to settle in, make sure his medical needs are taken care of and then evaluate his behavior for potential rescue placement or adoption, realizing that it may be months before he is ready, but giving him a chance! *

Toledo Area Humane Society


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

raysmom said:


> *Here is an update on Sarge from the Toledo Area Humane Society's website's homepage, which includes an updated photo of Sarge - he looks great!! Sounds like they're going to give him time to settle in, make sure his medical needs are taken care of and then evaluate his behavior for potential rescue placement or adoption, realizing that it may be months before he is ready, but giving him a chance! *
> 
> Toledo Area Humane Society


Well that's a pretty positive update! Thank ya for keeping us filled in! Good luck Sarge!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

will_and_jamie said:


> I'm wondering how Sarge is doing and his outlook...


Found this video on youtube. Looks like Sarge is having some trouble adjusting, but i don't blame him after what he's been through.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

where is the "heavy sigh" icon when you need it. this poor dog. situation doesn't sound good for sarge. bless your heart bud.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

There are some very good photos of Sarge working with the trainer at the humane society on the Toledo Area Humane Society's Facebook page. 

He was evaluated at Ohio State a few weeks ago and will not be adopted out from the HS to the general public because of his unpredicatable aggressive tendencies. But it sounds like they're looking for a rescue or sanctuary that will best meet his needs and I think Best Friends in Utah is one of the places being considered. 

At least at this point I doubt that he's going to be put down which is good news after all he's been through.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

raysmom said:


> ...
> ... But it sounds like they're looking for a rescue or sanctuary that will best meet his needs and I think Best Friends in Utah is one of the places being considered.
> 
> At least at this point I doubt that he's going to be put down which is good news after all he's been through.


 :gsdhead: While I'm sorry he can't be placed in a home situation, I'm happy to hear that they're working on placing him in a rescue/sanctuary. That poor boy has gone thru so much he deserves all the breaks he can get!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, what I want to know if who in the right mind would adopt out/sell a dog to someone that had to sign a waiver saying they KNEW what they were getting??? That's what the reporter says at the end of the video above.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*BREAKING NEWS!!!!*

*Sarge will be going to Best Friends in Utah!! Here's the story and a link to the press release -*

*Have a good life, Sarge - you more than deserve it!! :gsdhead:*

*Toledo Area Humane Society*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am glad that sarge will be going where he can be managed and loved. 

I want these idiots to pay for what they did to this dog, somehow. If they shot the dog one time and killed it, and used the fact that it bit one of the people there, it would not be an issue with me. Shooting a dog repeatedly and not fatally is torture or revenge or just drunken stupidity all of which should be punishable by something serious.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

raysmom said:


> *BREAKING NEWS!!!!*
> 
> *Sarge will be going to Best Friends in Utah!! Here's the story and a link to the press release -*
> 
> ...


:groovy: That's fantastic news! Hope Sarge lives a long and happy life!

I'm really impressed with the Toledo Area Humane Society - they certainly went above and beyond the call of duty to help Sarge!

FWIW I found this link to the Best Friends Animal Society in Utah in case anyone else wants to learn more about them.
Best Friends Animal Society Home Page


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Sanctuary Stories | Paladin's journey | Best Friends News & Top Stories


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like he is doing as good as he possibly could be expected to.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Sounds like he is on the right path and will get alot of support. I also like the new name.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am glad to see he is going some where safe. I also signed.

I can only say that I hope these 2 become someone's beotch while behind bars. If they had been my neighbors I would have come out with both my barrels named smith and wesson!!!


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

It’s hard to say what started Sarge’s alleged aggression in the first place; but if you were a dog wouldn’t you have some resentment and distrust if you are shot six time by humans? This is a sad and angering story. I wish I had a chance to work with him before he was shot. I wish I could evaluate him now. He might’ve had a mental problem or had a history of abuse. The shooting and the pain have probably only made things worse for him. My best wishes for him.


I just skimmed some of the stories; the perpetrator stories don’t seem to make sense. They allegedly shot the dog in self defense while the dog was in a cage? Huh? Perhaps I missed or misunderstood something?
Anyway barring any good explanation. I can’t help but feel the temptation to get old religion “an eye for an eye” in other words let these two have their turn in a cage and have six shots fired into each of them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not sure what that will accomplish. 

I kind of like the idea of stripping them and staking them out over a hill of fire ants. 

Much better than shooting them six times -- much too clean.


----------

